

This Multi-Million SaaS Needs Disrupting - bluedevil2k

Trying to sign up my kids to play soccer today and came across just about the worst designed piece of software I&#x27;ve ever encountered.  The sad thing is, they make many millions of dollars a year by managing soccer leagues, the registration, scheduling, etc.  They don&#x27;t deserve to make $1 given their software!<p>Here&#x27;s the site:  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gotsport.com<p>Here&#x27;s the steps I took today to (try to) sign up my kids:<p>1.  Click on the link in the email that gets auto-sent.  Since I&#x27;m a coach, it takes me to my team&#x27;s home page.  NOWHERE on this page is there a link to register.<p>- Go to the league home page and click on the &quot;Register&quot; link.  Go to the login page.  See 4 DIFFERENT PLACES TO LOGIN!  One&#x27;s for family, one&#x27;s for coach, one&#x27;s for player, one&#x27;s for manager.  Since I&#x27;ve done this mess before, I know I have to choose Family.<p>- Forgot my family password.  Press &quot;Forgot Password&quot;.  They send me an email with a link. I click on the link.  The link has a button that says &quot;Send New Password&quot;.  They send me an email with a new password.  I finally log in as a Family.<p>- I see my 2 kids listed under our Family.  I press the &quot;Register Now&quot; button by my son.  I now have to enter my son&#x27;s username and password.  I don&#x27;t know his password.  I start the whole 2-email-process to get his password set up again.<p>- I get my son&#x27;s password, click their link to log in again, and it takes me to his account home page.  NOWHERE ON THIS PAGE is there a link to sign him up for the new season.<p>- I go BACK to the league home page and click on the link to &quot;Register&quot;.  Now I log in as my son.  I see his account information with registration information.  I click &quot;Pay By Credit Card&quot;.  The link times out.<p>No registered kids, 20 minutes wasted.<p>Please somebody tell me they are working on a replacement for this!
======
scheda
Wow. Just looking at the site gives me a 2003 headache. There's no clear
indication of what you can do or where to go. It's just aching for a redesign
at the very least.

